# Relocating From Australia to Cyprus



## feverpitch (May 1, 2019)

Hi Everyone, 

I have been browsing through the forum checking out posts. I have a couple of questions i was hoping i could get assistance with.

My wife and I want to move our family to Cyprus, (she was born in London with Cypriot parents). We have been married for over 6 years with a small child who is getting close to starting school. We are fed up with the rat race in Sydney and want to move to Cyprus where she has more family, and my son has more cousins his age. Our visits are always great and we enjoy the island life (i do understand a holiday and living are two separate things).

I was wondering how does it work for me visa wise only holding an Australian passport? Am i able to get EU status through my wife (google searches didn't take me far). Is it hard getting a work visa with an Australian passport? I have been in touch with some recruiters and have been told i shouldn't have a problem finding similar work, just need to arrange my visa.

Any tips or hints or considerations to take into account would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## IanJoseph (Jun 29, 2018)

Your best bet is to speak to a lawyer. My wife and I are both USA citizens and have been told that it is not difficult to get work visas if you are qualified and have an in demand profession.


----------



## feverpitch (May 1, 2019)

Thanks Ian, 

I will locate a lawyer that can assist.


----------

